

Ask HN: Why have the content creators been utterly silent? - secoif

Considering all this SOPA/PIPA stuff is about 'protecting' the content creators, why haven't we heard but a peep from the very people this BS is about?<p>What do they think? What do the movie makers think? What do the musicians think? And why have they all been so deathly quiet?<p>Surely some of these people are in a financial position to drop their distributor and support what they believe is right, or are they all so frightened of losing their next 10 million dollar deal that they can't say anything?<p>I want to know what Brad Pitt thinks.
======
bigiain
Not all of them are silent:

[http://blog.amandapalmer.net/post/16103497492/an-open-
letter...](http://blog.amandapalmer.net/post/16103497492/an-open-letter-to-
washington-about-sopa-from-amanda)

